# Heartworm Testing?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

What age do you start checking for Heartworms? Chance hasn't been tested because the vet said something along the lines of he wasn't old enough for them to have become adults and that starting him on Heartguard would kill any if there was any. (Something like that) That was a few months back, he's now 13 months old so I'm guessing it's about time for a test? How often do you check for it?


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't tell you at what age you should start checking because I've only ever had adult rescue dogs.

I can tell you that we test twice a year when we go in for 6 month checkups. The test we use is the combo test that checks for heartworm, Lyme and Ehrlichiosis.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

According to the American Heartworm society it takes between 5 and 6 months before an infected dog would show as positive on a heartworm test. For that reason many vets start dogs on heartworm prevention as puppies (at least here in the south where we have mosquitos all year round) and then test for the first time at one year of age. After that I do annual testing. 

One thing to note - I've heard that vets in this area are starting to see dogs that have been on Heartgard every month, all their lives, come up positive for heartworms! next time my dogs go in for their annual exams I'm going to ask for more information/confirmation.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: Spiritsmam...
> One thing to note - I've heard that vets in this area are starting to see dogs that have been on Heartgard every month, all their lives, come up positive for heartworms! next time my dogs go in for their annual exams I'm going to ask for more information/confirmation.


I'm not sure if I read this on an email list or here on the boards, but recently I read that Heartgard has to be chewed, not swallowed whole, to be effective. I don't know if this information is true or not.


----------



## chevysmom (Feb 15, 2008)

Our vet starts heartworm testing at 6 months old. Chevy had his done about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Yes-true. 

http://heartgard.us.merial.com/downloads/Dog_information.pdf see Administration

http://www.1800petmeds.com/Heartgard+Plus-prod10002-10000.html see How should this medication be given

The Interceptor can be gulped.


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

Has anyone used the new Iverheart Max? If so, your thoughts, especially with pregnant and lactating females.


----------



## GSDgirlAL (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, I've used Iverhard Max for the last year. It seems to be a great product but I did recently go back to Heartgard simply b/c it was an act of congress to get Ava to take that tablet ... she hated it. With the heartgard she takes it with no problems. The Iverhart Max actually protects against more parasites and it's cheaper.


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

If I remember right, Chance always chewed his but that worries me thinking about it now.







We started on Iverhart Max this month because my vet recommended it to me.

I had to try to get him to eat it 4 times. I finally gave it with cheese and he took it. It's "chewable" (Though hard unlike Heartguard) to so I'm worried that it wont work if he doesn't chew it like the Heartguard?? He just swollowed it. I think I might call the vet tomorrow morning and ask.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Here is their product insert: 
http://www.iverhart.com/PDFS/IverhartPlus_Package_Insert.pdf


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

If it has to be chewed...can it be crushed and put in with the food and work the same...I would think so, but not sure. I just switched to this product as recommended by my vet. Has anyone given the Max to a pregnant or lactating female. I plan to give the Plus to pregnant/lactating females and Max, otherwise....your thoughts?


----------



## spartshep (Feb 20, 2008)

I actually called the company and asked the questions I had and wanted to pass along that their new data supports using Max for pregnancy and lactation. Thought those people who are breeders would be interested.


----------

